# Solved: hp photo gallery install



## glwglw002

Got a Dell Laptop w/xp pentium4, 2.66GHZ. Keep getting messages like "Installing photo gallery" at start up. any help? TX


----------



## slipe

If you don't want the HP software to run at boot, Start > Run, type *msconfig* and OK. Go to the startup tab and uncheck the gallery software.

You might also go through this list and uncheck anything else that might slow your startup: http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_content.php

Very rarely something will recheck itself. Sometimes you will then find it is also in Start > All Programs > Startup. Just delete it from there - you won't affect the program.

Or you might run the HP gallery program and see if there is an option to not start at boot. If you can't find it in All Programs do a search for it.


----------



## JulieU32

I also have this problem! I went to the msconfig thing and the software gallery was not there. I have a dell too. This just recently started happening and it's starting to affect other things on my computer. I was trying to use Windows Movie Maker today and I cant because of this. Can you help me! 

Jules


----------



## flyrobynfly

JulieU32 said:


> I also have this problem! I went to the msconfig thing and the software gallery was not there. I have a dell too. This just recently started happening and it's starting to affect other things on my computer. I was trying to use Windows Movie Maker today and I cant because of this. Can you help me!
> 
> Jules


I have the same problem with photo gallery but I wanted to mention to JulieU32 that problems with Movie Maker are a common thing and may have nothing to do with the photo gallery software. I use movie maker all the time and the software crashes so often I save almost after every change.

anybody find any solutions for the photo gallery problem yet?


----------



## johnsmale

I purchased an HP C4180 All-in-One in Jan 2007 since then I have had a series of problems including crashes (Driver Problem) I have many, many emails back and forth to HP as well as phone calls. The software has been uninstalled 3 times and reinstalled 4 times. I have had the 'Photo Gallery' wanting to install and found I can over come it by Ctrl/Alt/Delete. and stop it 'running' however the easiest way I have found is to insert the CD Rom and let it do 'its thing' then Exit and carry on. HP seem to have no good answer to this problem,


----------



## Noyb

My HP 1610 AIO software (HIPZ) was causing all sorts of weird problems ... In two different HP computers.
I removed the software .. And installed just the Basic Print and Scan driver ...
As you will find here for the HP C4180 AIO ... http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1141647&lang=en

My solution was to not use *ANY* other HP software.
All that's needed is the scanner twain driver provided by the Basic software above.

My Image Viewing/Editing and Scanner operations is provided by the freeware Irfanview.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## johnsmale

After posting my first report on 30th July re problems with a HP Photosmart C4180 All-in-One wanting to install Photo Gallery every time on start-up I again had a lot of correspondence with HP and was again told to uninstall all the software and use their 'clean-up' tool then download the complete software from a HP site. I explained that I had done this at lest twice before as well as reinstalling from the CD and the problem was still there. I have now found that by putting the PC on standby at night I do not have any problems and when required to 'Restart' there is no problem but if I shut down and start the problem occurs. I know that I am fixing the problem and not the cause by doing this but at least I do not have to go through inserting the CD or stop the HP Program running. However in the last few weeks I keep getting notice of a HP update and on trying to download and install the two updates it fails each time. I complete the survey "Did this Help ?" each time and 'voice' my frustration with HP to no avail.


----------



## Noyb

Been there .. Done that ... and yes, Image Zone seems to cause me startup problems.
My HP computer(s) never remembered my display preferences.

May I suggest (again) > remove Image Zone > run the cleanup tool ...
Then get just the basic print and scan drivers ...#2 in this list ...
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1141647&lang=en

Then install Irfanview .. as your default Image Viewer n Editor (replacing M$ Image n Fax viewer) ... 
Irfanview can also run the scanner.

See here ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/
and the scanner tips at the bottom of the page.


----------



## johnsmale

Thanks Noyb, will try as you suggest but it still is a bit 'off' to have a product from a well known maker that does not perform as intended and to be what I consider 'fobbed off' with a lot of technical terms and platitudes and not solve the problem. I have noticed in the last few months that C4180s are being advertised at very reduced prices at many retailers, as low as AUST$95.00. I will nt be buying HP next time. I do not have any problems with Image Zone or M/S Image and Fax Viewer so will leave well alone. (Don't fix wot ain't broke)


----------



## Noyb

But HP Image Zone is your scanner and photo gallery program   
All 200 and some MB of it.

Image n Fax viewer can only view images ... But not perform basic image editing chores.
It's been so long I can't remember what all M$ Image n Fax viewer can't do.

Like all the other bloated software that the manufactures throw at us to try to get us addicted to their product ... 
Image Zone can cause problems.

Keeping everything as simple as possible .. Irfanview can do it all with only a 1MB program.
HP makes good hardware, but their software stinks.
I also include in this list, any software from Symantec or Kodak.

HP once told me to install Irfanvew to replace their poor excuse for Camera software.
Best freeware I ever learned about.

All you need to run the scanner is the Twain Driver in HP basic software download.

If you don't want to try Irfanview .. Just use the M$ Scanner n Camera wizard.
Like you say ... If it ain't broke ... Why load software that'll break it.

Now, I can run any Camera or Scanner (I have several) and look at, or basic edit, my pictures with only one simple program that is super fast.
This way, everything works the same way ... and this also works in Vista.

Just my point of view ... I'll still buy HP computers n scanners the next time.
But I've switched to Sony for camera's


----------



## johnsmale

Thanks Noyb for your comments. Since my last post I have not had any problems other that the 2 updates requiring downloading from HP that I am unable to download (fail each time). Maybe I was a little hasty in saying that I would not buy HP again as the HP PC I have has not given any problems since purchase in 2003. At present I consider my problem 'resolved' as is nowadays said.


----------



## nobuo134

Hey, all,

I have been experiencing the same set of "PhotoGallery" problems as the rest of you. I went to msconfig>startup and now it does not bother me on startup, but everytime I make an action in Movie Maker it pops up with the error message. I just want to make movies! Where can I find that cleanup software? I don't even mind deleting every HP file from my computer and never using it again - I have already uninstalled it all, and yet the problem persists.

Can someone help?

Thanks,
nobuo134


----------



## Noyb

This is an old topic that has been Solved.
You should create a new topic for this problem.
Not sure I understand how Image Zone .. Photo Gallery .. and Movie Maker are related.


----------



## johnsmale

To completely uninstall the software, run the uninstaller at level 
three
using these steps: 
1. Turn the All-in-One off and disconnect any USB/Ethernet cable from 
All-in-One to computer.
2. Insert the all-in-one CD-ROM into the computer. Cancel any 
installation windows that appear. 
3. Click Start on the taskbar and then click Run. 
4. In the command box type the following command and press Enter key: 
X:\Util\CCC\Uninstall_L3.bat 
(X: is the CD-ROM drive letter of that the all-in-one CD-ROM is in)
After uninstall the software completely please perform the following 
steps to download the software from the HP web link:


Hi nobuo, this is the clean up that HP gave me, I will ckeck back thru all 40+ emails I have had from HP Assist and see if I can find out anything more. Cheers, johnsmale.


----------



## caraewilton

If I may add a byline Hp make fantastic hardware in general. The best laptop I ever had was an HP. I loved my HP external cd writer and must admit my LG external DVD writer replacement is just not as good. Most of there printers are grand, and in their price range I don't think there is really real competition from the likes of Lexmark and Cannon. Unfortunately they making the most shocking software! It does not work in most cases. Further to this, there customer support is even worse. Noyb is correct. Use basic drivers, ditch their software and uses something else.


----------



## johnsmale

Hi, have done a Google desktop search and found this from HP also. Goodluck, have just ckecked my HP folder and found I have 60 emails filed regarding the Photo Gallery problem.

=================================
Uninstalling the All-in-one software:
=================================
1. Download the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility from the web link 
given below:
http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe
2. Install this utility after the download completes.
3. A shortcut for the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility is created on
the Programs menu under the Start menu.
To run the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility:
Click Start, click Programs, and then click the shortcut for the 
Windows
Installer Clean Up Utility.
When you do this, you receive a dialog box that displays the following
message:
"Continuing further will make permanent changes to your system. You 
may 
need to reinstall some or all applications on your system that used 
the 
Windows Installer technology to be installed. If you do not want to 
proceed, please press the 'Exit' button now. Choosing 'Remove' will 
make
the permanent changes."
The dialog box lists all the currently installed programs that are 
registered with Windows Installer. Locate the software installer files
you want to remove from the computer and click on remove and click Ok.
Installing the All-in-One software:
====================================


----------



## johnsmale

Hi caraewilton, I agree, my HP PC has been great as well as few other HP products. The C4180 is a good machine it's just the software that is the problem. Bit like a Porche being driven by a 80 year old Grandma. J.


----------



## soac

i gave up a year ago!!! photo gallery startup just keeps on showing up. I just delete the install screen every time i logon. that's it.


----------



## johnsmale

Hi soac, like you I have long given up and just run the installation CD. If I clean the registry the problem appears again but by running the CD it cures it. HP hardware is great but their software and support leaves a lot to be desired. I recently bought another HP PC and you have no idea the trouble I have had to register it using the same e-mail address.


----------

